# AMS shopper at Walmart



## Household6 (Oct 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iRqL7gyjeU

If you saw something like this, would you get LEO involved?


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Nah. I couldn't hear the audio where I am right now, but it sure looks like she's just running around. No apparent danger to herself or anyone else, and no chance I'd be calling 911.


----------



## exodus (Oct 14, 2013)

Absolutely not.  Is she a danger to herself? No. Is she a danger to others? No. Is she damaging or stealing property? No.

What exactly is the issue here?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 14, 2013)

Nope. I would probably do the exact same thing as the guy who is recording it.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 14, 2013)

Hahaha it's Walmart what else did you expect!


----------



## Household6 (Oct 15, 2013)

exodus said:


> Absolutely not.  Is she a danger to herself? No. Is she a danger to others? No. Is she damaging or stealing property? No.
> 
> What exactly is the issue here?



Well, she'll probably get behind the wheel of a car after she checks out..


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 15, 2013)

I see no reason why that impacts anything. I couldn't hear audio, but all I saw was someone that was a little... Eccentric.. I see no reason for PD to get involved..


----------



## Jay (Nov 2, 2013)

Could be one [or more] of many stimulants but I agree that her AMS is probably drug induced. She isn't freaking out or getting violent though, probably no danger to herself or others. I hear that some people may be concerned if she "gets behind the wheel" but I guess I would have to be there to know what I would do at that point. Bottom line: Only at Wal-Mart!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 2, 2013)

Jay said:


> Could be one [or more] of many stimulants but I agree that her AMS is probably drug induced. She isn't freaking out or getting violent though, probably no danger to herself or others. I hear that some people may be concerned if she "gets behind the wheel" but I guess I would have to be there to know what I would do at that point. Bottom line: Only at Wal-Mart!



Do we know she has an AMS? Nope. Is she appearing to have an AMS? From what I can tell in the video, no.


----------



## CFal (Nov 2, 2013)

eh, it's blurry but she looks kinda cute


----------



## CEL (Nov 2, 2013)

Involve the police? For what?

If I happened to pass by a Walmart employee, I'd let him or her know to get as far away as possible from the aisle that this woman's in, because it looks like someone's going to have to restock the entire shelf to put the products back where they're supposed to be. But that's about it, if at anything.


----------

